# fao admin/mod



## Andy H (Oct 16, 2009)

hi im new to the forum and posted a bit of an intro for myself in the gallery members pictures section yesterday. just wondering why its not shown up on the forum thanks.


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

there aint no other posts in your stats mate!

you sure you posted the thread correctly coz there aint nothing else under your name???

start again???


----------



## Andy H (Oct 16, 2009)

yea it came up with a message think it said my thread needed to be viewed by a mod


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

If it is an introduction then may I suggest posting it in the Welcome Lounge the place for introductions rather than the Members Pictures forum.

All the best,

J


----------



## Andy H (Oct 16, 2009)

no ha it wasnt just an introduction you see its a journal but as it was my first post i started off by saying hello and introducing myself. i know what you mean like just killin 2 birds with 1 stone.


----------



## Andy H (Oct 16, 2009)

any 1 read these threads???


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Andy H said:


> any 1 read these threads???


yes mate you'd be surprised...this is far and away the biggest bodybuilding forum in the UK....many people read the threads...just not that many post anything...keep posting and your stuff will get read.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I read your thread mate, and posted a reply on it.

Chances are you posted it in the wrong section, the thread deletion hit squad can be fairly ruthless at times.

Post it again in the corret section and i don't think you'll have any worries


----------



## Andy H (Oct 16, 2009)

i only posted photos of me in members photos gallery just no mod has approved them thats why i made the topic again without the photos then tried to post the photos in a different post but still they have to be approved. the topic is pointless without the photos as its to show my progress from when i started up until now. cheers anyway.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Andy H said:


> i only posted photos of me in members photos gallery just no mod has approved them thats why i made the topic again without the photos then tried to post the photos in a different post but still they have to be approved. the topic is pointless without the photos as its to show my progress from when i started up until now. cheers anyway.


this is all news to me mate..I didnt know the mods had to approve pics...it must be a new rule for newbies...hang in there I'm sure they'll get approved


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Nytol said:


> That is news to me as well mate, never heard of it, or had anyone else mention it before???


Same here its a new one on me too.


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

When I joined I posted a pic in the members section, I got the same message and it never did get approved.

I've posted since with no probs though


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Bump for Lorian :lol:


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

I didn't know that either. Interesting.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

We had a system in please which scans all posts my new members to help prevent spam.

Unfortunatley some legitimate posts got caught so I have disabled it today.

L


----------

